# Pumpkin colored polish



## Anna (Oct 14, 2006)

how do you feel about it? i kinda want to be festive and have pumpkin colored nails...but i think it might make me feel like a freak. what do you think?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 14, 2006)

i don't think it would look freakish at all ... i know that opi would have something perfect


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes opi has some great coral colors!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 14, 2006)

i don't think it'd be freaky at all. i think it's cute


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 14, 2006)

Go for it! I can only do something like that on my toenails as I prefer clear nails, but I think certain shades are lovely!


----------



## L281173 (Oct 15, 2006)

Go for the pumpkin color. I love orange colors on my nails.


----------



## Quiana (Oct 20, 2006)

Check out the OPI Japanese collection on 8ty8beauty.com. I think they may have an nice pumpkin-y orange color....


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 24, 2006)

I am going to do my nails in Orange Knockout by China Glaze this week. I will post when I do it. Oh and that 8ty8 website is awesome. What excellent prices for quality nail polish.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 24, 2006)

I think that would be so cute! Maybe you just shouldn't go really "orange-orange". Maybe like a muted soft orange. I'd try it!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 26, 2006)

As promised, here are my pumpkin colored nails in Knockout Orange by China Glaze which I LOVE! This color really pops!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As promised, here are my pumpkin colored nails in Knockout Orange by China Glaze which I LOVE! This color really pops! That is hot!!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Teresa!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 27, 2006)

Great color ArcEnCiel. Love orange colors especially in the summer and fall.


----------

